# PAX that know they are sick, and are going out partying to spread the happiness



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I picked up a young group in the beach area of San Diego. One girl was very sick. I pulled the Kleenex box from under my seat in the hope she would cough in a Kleenex instead of contaminating the car. No cigar, she was clueless.

She then went on to tell the car that her doctor told her she had bronchitis, but she didn't believe him. She had bronchitis. She was going to one of the larger bars in the beach area.
What makes people think it is OK to go out and spread illness?

I stopped at CVS and grabbed a can of Lysol and wiped down everywhere she had touched and the dash she had coughed on. I didn't want the next few PAX to get sick.

This is a level of personal greed I don't understand. She wanted to drink in public so bad she was going out sick, without a thought for others.
I suppose most of you have seen this behavior. How did you handle it?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

drive around wearing a hazmat suit in case the pax might have symptoms of viral hemorrhagic fevers like lassa, ebola, mataba etc.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I said I was not going to ignore people, but Lidman tries the patience. If I am going to have an ignore list, I am happy it started with him. I can't see his stoned rambling responses. Thank goodness.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> I said I was not going to ignore people, but Lidman tries the patience. If I am going to have an ignore list, I am happy it started with him. I can't see his stoned rambling responses. Thank goodness.


Don't ignore him. He is funny as hell..


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Essential oils, baby. Use them, pass them out to sickies. Yuck!


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I was thinking a large trash bag with a snorkel out the window. 
It is just rude to go out when you are sick. Going to work sick is even worse. 
Good thing herd immunity protects us to a certain extent.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> This is a level of personal greed I don't understand. She wanted to drink in public so bad she was going out sick, without a thought for others.
> I suppose most of you have seen this behavior. How did you handle it?


Some people are bad people, while most are not. We focus on the bad ones because we have a shitty job and a resultant shitty attitude. Cab drivers don't have any special enlightened take on humanity, we just see people at their ugliest.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> I picked up a young group in the beach area of San Diego. One girl was very sick. I pulled the Kleenex box from under my seat in the hope she would cough in a Kleenex instead of contaminating the car. No cigar, she was clueless.
> 
> She then went on to tell the car that her doctor told her she had bronchitis, but she didn't believe him. She had bronchitis. She was going to one of the larger bars in the beach area.
> What makes people think it is OK to go out and spread illness?
> ...


I always have sanitizer and offer it to any sick pax. Anyone coughing I open up the windows to blow the germs out. Too bad if they don't like it. I wipe down periodically with wet wipes anyway on the door handles etc. due to germs and the general disgusting sticky fingerprints from pax.

With delivering pizza I realized long ago handling money (filthy lucre is absolutely true) I needed to sanitize my hands between each customer or I would be sick all the time. Never mind the employees who come to work sick since there's no requirement for sick days here and they need the money.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I kept the outside air and the vent blowing on my face. Next stop CVS for Lysol.....


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Some people are bad people, while most are not. We focus on the bad ones because we have a shitty job and a resultant shitty attitude. Cab drivers don't have any special enlightened take on humanity, we just see people at their ugliest.


Bullshit! The post was about a very sick girl going to a very busy bar. She most likely got several people sick at the bar. Read the freaking posts.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> Bullshit! The post was about a very sick girl going to a very busy bar. She most likely got several people sick at the bar. Read the freaking posts.


Yes.. I acknowledged that there are bad people. and I thought I agreed that she was one of them.
Right, she is a bad person who acted without regard for the lives of others. This sort of behavior is rare though, even among our passengers, and probably more an indication of bipolar disorder and substance abuse than it is antisocial behavior.

I'm just connecting the OP's stray observation to the broader debate on whether our passengers are more narcissistic and awful than the general public.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Um, not all bronchitis is contagious. Her doctor would have known if it was or wasn't so she may have asked and been told it wasn't and then she wasn't out infecting anyone.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> I said I was not going to ignore people, but Lidman tries the patience. If I am going to have an ignore list, I am happy it started with him. I can't see his stoned rambling responses. Thank goodness.


You must be a bore. I rather enjoy Lidman's contributions to this forum. His comments are very humorous and I am happy he is an active member. Anyone that would ignore him is likely a person that ignores any issues that directly impacts their lives. Get your head out of the sand.

Thanks for being here, Lidman.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

America is sick. Impeach Obama if you want us to heal.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> Bullshit! The post was about a very sick girl going to a very busy bar. She most likely got several people sick at the bar. Read the freaking posts.


So next time you get someone whom you consider sick, driver em to the emergency room. Lightin up already!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> drive around wearing a hazmat suit in case the pax might have symptoms of viral hemorrhagic fevers like lassa, ebola, mataba etc.


They probably did that in Dallas a few months back during the Ebola scare. But all kidding aside, you should wear one of those things that's doctors and dentists wear around their mouth, if you're so afraid of germs.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> America is sick. Impeach Obama if you want us to heal.


This is totally irrevalent.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Yes.. I acknowledged that there are bad people. and I thought I agreed that she was one of them.
> Right, she is a bad person who acted without regard for the lives of others. This sort of behavior is rare though, even among our passengers, and probably more an indication of bipolar disorder and substance abuse than it is antisocial behavior.
> 
> I'm just connecting the OP's stray observation to the broader debate on whether our passengers are more narcissistic and awful than the general public.


Good points!


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Kalee said:


> You must be a bore. I rather enjoy Lidman's contributions to this forum. His comments are very humorous and I am happy he is an active member. Anyone that would ignore him is likely a person that ignores any issues that directly impacts their lives. Get your head out of the sand.
> 
> Thanks for being here, Lidman.


Excuse me Mr. Taxi Shill. Since this forum is a redirect from UberDriver.net, not TaxiShill.net I suspect you are one of the taxi shills people are complaining about obfuscating this forum so real Uber drivers can not get information and communicate with each other. You and lidman may want to go comment on TaxiShill.net. If you don't have any connection with Uber what are you doing here?


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> So next time you get someone whom you consider sick, driver em to the emergency room. Lightin up already!


*DrJeecheroo the post I called BS on was deleted, so you didn't see it. I am wondering why so many posts here are not Uber, or driving related. There is an effort to disrupt anything to do with Uber. Notice how any post on a Uber subject is interrupted and misdirected almost immediately. Members have to decide what the forum is for. If not uber, what then?*


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> *DrJeecheroo the post I called BS on was deleted, so you didn't see it. I am wondering why so many posts here are not Uber, or driving related. There is an effort to disrupt anything to do with Uber. Notice how any post on a Uber subject is interrupted and misdirected almost immediately. Members have to decide what the forum is for. If not uber, what then?*


I bet you would be a horrible Uber pax. You whine too much.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Kalee said:


> You must be a bore. I rather enjoy Lidman's contributions to this forum. His comments are very humorous and I am happy he is an active member. Anyone that would ignore him is likely a person that ignores any issues that directly impacts their lives. Get your head out of the sand.
> 
> Thanks for being here, Lidman.


 Thanks kalee. Probably one of the reasons why I didn't take OP so seriously was because I know bronchitis is not contagious. I mean i'll get annoyed if pax are coughing without covering their mouth. But I just think Mark took this to the extremes. But I have no problem with him ignoring me. Of course I would suggest to him to grow thicker skin.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I bet you would be a horrible Uber pax. You whine too much.


And you are in the wrong forum. What is your purpose. You disrupt the people that want to discuss Uber, which is what this forum is for.
I am just pointing out that this forum has become a hang out for people that have nothing to do with Uber. Why the members let that happen, I don't understand. I do understand you feel comfortable making other people uncomfortable, but that is a cabbie. This is Uber, you are not. What are you up to? Disruptive behavior is nothing to be proud of. Find a forum that relates to people doing what you do instead of disrupting an Uber forum.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Actually, nearly everything I've seen you contribute to this forum has had nothing to do with Uber driving but had EVERYTHING to do with whining about other people on this forum.

Why don't you go relax and refrain from reading comments here for a bit. I feel that maybe things in your life may be on shaky ground, that you may be a bit emotionally fragile right now. It can happen to the best of us. 

Take care of yourself. Good physical and mental health must always come first.

Be well.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Cabbie Shill, please find a cabbie shill site. From what you have read of my posts you should realize the Uber drivers do want this to be a Uber forum. If you are not driving or using Uber, you have no place here if you are not related to Uber. If you have read all my posts you would notice I have given more advise to new UBER users than you have given at any time you have been on this site. Your entire purpose here is to disrupt Uber drivers. As long as you attack Uber drivers, I will return your negativity. Find a cabby site. You will be happier.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

OMG! I got one this weekend in a full leg cast. She called me immediately to tell me she was "waiting" and the address was incorrect. No problem as I know this highrise. It took her 4 minutes to get in the car (I'm not touching or helping for fear of being sued - public transportation drivers don't have to help them for liability reasons either). She truly needed an ambulatory service. Obvious broken leg but in total despair and gasping. 

Not only did she enter the incorrect p/u address, she entered the wrong destination address too (but apologized when I pulled up and she lamented that she "needed the church on the next street over"). You'd think an altar boy would have been waiting to help her as she called enroute about what room the meeting was in but he wasn't anywhere to be found upon arrival. I did turn my ignition off and open the door for her in this opprortunistic 'hood called the Gold Coast but wasn't touching her in anyway shape or form. 

This one was a stereotypical Chicago female with broken leg boardering on death at the ripe age of, maybe, 57. 

Don't open yourself to these upcoming lawsuits. What's next? Uber ambulance runs because the gubment workers can't show up quick enough?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

It ticks me off when sick people Uber to bars and other unnecessary destinations. Ever clear your lungs or sniffle? Watch your customers response. They act like you shouldn't be working if there's the slightest chance you could be contagious. Thank God, I haven't actually tried to work sick. Pax, please don't spread germs to drivers. We don't get sick pay.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> And you are in the wrong forum. What is your purpose. You disrupt the people that want to discuss Uber, which is what this forum is for.
> I am just pointing out that this forum has become a hang out for people that have nothing to do with Uber. Why the members let that happen, I don't understand. I do understand you feel comfortable making other people uncomfortable, but that is a cabbie. This is Uber, you are not. What are you up to? Disruptive behavior is nothing to be proud of. Find a forum that relates to people doing what you do instead of disrupting an Uber forum.


Hey newbie, stop dis-ing cabbies. Ever heard of UberTaxi ! Lots of very good input from cabbies on this forum - they are one of US.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Hey newbie, stop dis-ing cabbies. Ever heard of UberTaxi ! Lots of very good input from cabbies on this forum - they are one of US.


He is under the spell of "andreas" anti-cab mind controlling cult.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> Cabbie Shill, please find a cabbie shill site. From what you have read of my posts you should realize the Uber drivers do want this to be a Uber forum. If you are not driving or using Uber, you have no place here if you are not related to Uber. If you have read all my posts you would notice I have given more advise to new UBER users than you have given at any time you have been on this site. Your entire purpose here is to disrupt Uber drivers. As long as you attack Uber drivers, I will return your negativity. Find a cabby site. You will be happier.


I drive uber part time, and have no problem with non or ex uberers or lyfters posting on this forum. I think most of them give very helpful advice to the newbies. Who are you to decide to who can and cannot post here. Like I've said before if you don't like the topic on a thread, then go elsewhere. Tell andrea the same thing, since he obviously can't read this.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

From dallas........Well couple of months back a dude gets in my car with luggage. After being seated in front seat he tells me" I just got back from west Africa and I have ebola' I was stoned thinking I am diying... I just freaked out and said "Get the **** out of my car, u ****ing dick" then he laughed and said " just kidding" and this guy deserve *1 for scaring me.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Sacto, you were sending me private messages about "helping" you with a Uber dirver hand book just 2 days ago. What happened?

There is no Uber-Taxi. It is just a term the illiterate back east use to describe UberX.

If you will look I started this thread, and the very first post on it was disruptive, and it was by someone that does not drive for Uber. All the crap is coming from people that do not have anything to do with Uber.

You can attack me all you want. I have a thick skin.
That does not change the fact that there are several members that are just hanger-on people that think attacking newbies is sport. They don't drive for Uber and their comments on an Uber forum don't mean a thing. They need to find a local bar to hang in, not just sit home getting drunk alone with their computer. 

Yes I am down on taxi drivers on this forum that just spout negativity towards Uber drivers coming to this Uber driver forum for information. Taxi shills have an agenda, and that is to disrupt Uber, a direct competitor.

Don't like what I am saying ignore my threads, or put me on your ignore list. I would be happier if you do ignore me. That way I can get on with the business of sharing what I have learned with other Uber newbies that have legitimate questions.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

First of all, I do agree that is was poor form for her to be sneezing without covering her mouth in your car. She probably should not have been going out.



Mark in SD said:


> There is an effort to disrupt anything to do with Uber.


Maybe it is just me, but I find it ironic that you use the term "disrupt" in a negative context. Why? Because I guess it is the "in" thing to be a disruptor. Some of Uber's biggest proponents love to brag about how disruptive Uber is.



Mark in SD said:


> There is no Uber-Taxi. ...


Uber-Taxi is a real service. I don't know how many areas actually have it. It is still in Chicago and SF, for example. You might try using the customer app and select those cities, if you don't believe me. In fact Uber-Taxi has one extremely unique feature. It is the one Uber service where Uber gives the customer the ability to tip in the app. This proves that Uber could provide tipping, if it really cared about its "partners."


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

You must be referring to UberCab, which was the first name Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp used for Uber in 2009. There was a brief foray into Uber Garage, which would allow users to select an Uber, or a taxi that contracted with Uber Garage. That was apparently a short lived idea.

For those that want to look, the entire, and short, history of Uber from it's inception in 2009 is online, including many of the original concept white papers written by Travis Kalanick.

I read everything I could find before I came on board with Uber.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> First of all, I do agree that is was poor form for her to be sneezing without covering her mouth in your car. She probably should not have been going out.
> 
> Maybe it is just me, but I find it ironic that you use the term "disrupt" in a negative context. Why? Because I guess it is the "in" thing to be a disruptor. Some of Uber's biggest proponents love to brag about how disruptive Uber is.
> 
> Uber-Taxi is a real service. I don't know how many areas actually have it. It is still in Chicago and SF, for example. You might try using the customer app and select those cities, if you don't believe me. In fact Uber-Taxi has one extremely unique feature. It is the one Uber service where Uber gives the customer the ability to tip in the app. This proves that Uber could provide tipping, if it really cared about its "partners."


Uber-Taxi is well known for cancelling Uber requests to p/u a cash fare along the way in Chicago too.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> You must be referring to UberCab, which was the first name Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp used for Uber in 2009. ...


No.

If I open the Uber passenger app, and drop the pin in SF or Chicago, I will get an option at the bottom labelled "Taxi". Hence the term, Uber Taxi.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Care to comment Mark in SD?


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I did find something about Uber dispatching taxi cabs in San Francisco. Still part of the Uber Garage concept where taxis contract with Uber. From the literature "Use Uber to request and pay for a taxi, at standard taxi meter rates plus a $1 booking fee. A 20% gratuity is automatically added for the driver by default." It was an effort by Uber to skim some $$ off the competition.

It is not Uber-taxi though. They are taxi companies that contract with Uber to use the Uber app to dispatch their cabs. Uber skims $1 off each cab ride for use of the app. 

I stand corrected.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

... and... are Taxi drivers existing or potential UberPeople with the same right not to be attacked as any other member of this form?


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

No the taxi drivers work for a taxi company. Their only association with Uber is the use of the Uber app instead of the taxi companie's dispatcher and radio/text system. They are not Uber partners, and are not paid by Uber.
It was just an idea that Travis had to make a buck, literally, off the competition.

It is all online, check it out.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> View attachment 6942
> View attachment 6940
> View attachment 6941
> Care to comment Mark in SD?


 hmmm, Eureka Valley looks like cool place for a pickup.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

As far the pindrop whether it's a google/yahoo or uber map, it's not very useful when picking at an apt complex with multiple entrances. streets saturated with parked cars (in restaurant bar areas). That where human dispatching and/or being able to contact pax by voice, has the edge. A pindrop is not going to tell you if they're located south/north/nw, se of the building.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> No the taxi drivers work for a taxi company. Their only association with Uber is the use of the Uber app instead of the taxi companie's dispatcher and radio/text system. They are not Uber partners, and are not paid by Uber.
> It was just an idea that Travis had to make a buck, literally, off the competition.
> 
> It is all online, check it out.


Ummm...

As an Uber "partner", your only association with Uber is the use of the Uber app also.
You are not paid buy Uber either.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> America is sick. Impeach Obama if you want us to heal.


Heal ? I recall Bush's economic crash at the end of '08, which devastated my wedding photography biz, I went from 35 weddings per year to 17 in '09. Over the years, I would have fluctuations, but that kind of fluctuation was due to economic downturn.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Ummm...
> 
> As an Uber "partner", your only association with Uber is the use of the Uber app also.
> You are not paid buy Uber either.


Actually yes we are. The 1099 comes from Uber. The direct deposit comes from Uber. 
Where would the money come from?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> Actually yes we are. The 1099 comes from Uber. The direct deposit comes from Uber.
> Where would the money come from?


Hahahahaha! I'm on to you now, Mark! I know you're just playing dumb because nobody could be as incredibly stupid as you keep pretending to be throughout this forum!

Ha ha ha ha ha! I like you!

Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Hahahahaha! I'm on to you now, Mark! I know you're just playing dumb because nobody could be as incredibly stupid as you keep pretending to be throughout this forum!
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha! I like you!
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!


Kalee, who would issue the 1099? You are working as a contractor for Uber. My direct deposit last week came from Uber. 
If you actually drive for Uber what does your direct deposit say?
Who processes the credit card charges and deposits 80% of the receipts in your account? The tooth fairy?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

See? You knew all along that it is the tooth fairy but yet you played it like it is Uber that your payments come from.

Hey...why don't you post a screenshot of one of your pay stubs so that we can see that it came from Uber?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I bet you would be a horrible Uber pax. You whine too much.


You're right. If you cleared your throat too loudly, that's an automatic one star rating.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Technically the guy is correct. 
My payments come from Bill - com, a 3rd party accounting firm used by Uber for direct deposit. It has been that way for the last couple of years.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> And you are in the wrong forum. What is your purpose. You disrupt the people that want to discuss Uber, which is what this forum is for.
> I am just pointing out that this forum has become a hang out for people that have nothing to do with Uber. Why the members let that happen, I don't understand. I do understand you feel comfortable making other people uncomfortable, but that is a cabbie. This is Uber, you are not. What are you up to? Disruptive behavior is nothing to be proud of. Find a forum that relates to people doing what you do instead of disrupting an Uber forum.


Doesnt uber pride itself on disruptive behavior? If it wasnt for ubers disruptive behavior you wouldnt be driving around making out you are a taxi driver. 
Some of the part time wannabes should be ashamed of themselves about how they treat taxi drivers. May be you should get in a cab and do a month of 12 hour a day shifts and see how you go instead of doing a few hours here and there and believing you are gods gift to the transport industry.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> You must be referring to UberCab, which was the first name Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp used for Uber in 2009. There was a brief foray into Uber Garage, which would allow users to select an Uber, or a taxi that contracted with Uber Garage. That was apparently a short lived idea.
> 
> For those that want to look, the entire, and short, history of Uber from it's inception in 2009 is online, including many of the original concept white papers written by Travis Kalanick.
> 
> I read everything I could find before I came on board with Uber.


And all that reading does not appear to have helped you at all


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Doesnt uber pride itself on disruptive behavior? If it wasnt for ubers disruptive behavior you wouldnt be driving around making out you are a taxi driver.
> Some of the part time wannabes should be ashamed of themselves about how they treat taxi drivers. May be you should get in a cab and do a month of 12 hour a day shifts and see how you go instead of doing a few hours here and there and believing you are gods gift to the transport industry.


Double like.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

unter ling said:


> And all that reading does not appear to have helped you at all


Markie was seduced by the uber side of the force.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> And you are in the wrong forum. What is your purpose. You disrupt the people that want to discuss Uber, which is what this forum is for.
> I am just pointing out that this forum has become a hang out for people that have nothing to do with Uber. Why the members let that happen, I don't understand. I do understand you feel comfortable making other people uncomfortable, but that is a cabbie. This is Uber, you are not. What are you up to? Disruptive behavior is nothing to be proud of. Find a forum that relates to people doing what you do instead of disrupting an Uber forum.


Remembered I said you are in the twilight zone

Nothing here makes sense

Just give them crazy answers they love that


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> Sacto, you were sending me private messages about "helping" you with a Uber dirver hand book just 2 days ago. What happened?
> 
> There is no Uber-Taxi. It is just a term the illiterate back east use to describe UberX.
> 
> ...


Sacto is a good guy

Sometimes he folds to pressure

Overall he's ok in my book


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Sacto is a good guy
> 
> Sometimes he folds to pressure
> 
> Overall he's ok in my book


Congratulations! You've seen the light!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> ... and... are Taxi drivers existing or potential UberPeople with the same right not to be attacked as any other member of this form?


I invoke Sacto Burbs protection for Mark in SD


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Congratulations! You've seen the light!!


It's called troll fatigue !!!

We all fold to it

I'm starting to like you Dr J

See what I mean


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Sacto is a good guy
> 
> Sometimes he folds to pressure
> 
> Overall he's ok in my book


Sacto is a guy? I thought a girl. Hmmm.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think girl. I haven't seen any pronoun references to him/her in a while.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I would worry about catching TB, measles, chicken pox, etc. I don't think bronchitis is contagious. Isn't that what the title is? Leave Mark alone - he was having a sick day!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I think girl. I haven't seen any pronoun references to him/her in a while.


Who else would have an umbrella as an avatar with the exception of someone trying to promote Lyft-the other disruptive co.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Sacto is a guy? I thought a girl. Hmmm.


Ouch I'm not sure


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Who else would have an umbrella as an avatar with the exception of someone trying to promote Lyft-the other disruptive co.


The only one I know is Mary Poppins.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I invoke Sacto Burbs protection for Mark in SD


Mark in SD is not a first time poster. Offer not Valid.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lidman said:


> The only one I know is Mary Poppins.


The Yellow umbrella is the symbol for the democratic movement in Hong Kong which I fully support with my avatar ... Google it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I revoke Sacto Burbs protection for Mark in SD. Does that qualify?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I revoke Sacto Burbs protection for Mark in SD. Does that qualify?


Still no word on gender...


----------

